# I guess I need help deciding too!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Zuri










Shiloh


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

OH.MY.WORD........Shiloh in the cat hammock is just priceless! I prefer the colors in Zuri's photo.......but I think Shiloh wins me over in this one


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Shiloh looks like a little fox! SO CUTE!!

With that said, I much prefer the lighting and color of the picture with Zuri


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

OH MY!! Shiloh reminds me of a baby joey with the big old legs poking out of the Kangaroo pouch!! That gets my vote for sure!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

C'mon people! I need there to be more of a split between the two photos to decide for sure which one to submit!!!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry but Zuri has my vote with that face looking back at ya and coloring in the pic...both are adorable tho.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Shilo hands down... what a picture! :thumb:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I voted for Zuri... Shiloh is super cute and cracks me up, but Zuri is like the supermodel of the puppy world, look at her!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the colours of Zuri's, and she's so cute, but Shiloh's photo is more unusual, and she's so cute. Thats the only thing that decided my vote.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, i have to go with Zuri because I like the grass. It's impossible to pick between the actual puppies.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I had to vote for Zuri because of the colors and the crispness of the photo. I love both puppies, I just went with the photo quality and the colors.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted for Shiloh here. She is a doll!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg the picture of Shiloh is SO cute! But I vote for Zuri because I like the colours in the photo better


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Zuri's. I'm not really a northern breed person but oh my god is Shiloh the cutest puppy I've ever seen!!! Zuri has the better pic, though!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Zuri would have my vote. Sounds like you're not getting a lot of help deciding though since you're probably 50/50 with the answers. It's the price you pay when you have beautiful pictures of beautiful babies!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GAH! NO help people....LOL :biggrin: 

Maybe I can convince Jon to use the one of Shiloh and I'll use the one of Zuri....hmmmmm


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hands down, Shiloh gets my vote. I LOVE that picture!

ETA: If it helps any, Nick votes for Shiloh as well. So Shiloh has an invisible vote.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

No question, it's Zuri.


----------

